
The Lenovo ThinkPad A285 (12.5-Inch) Review: Ryzen Pro Gets Down to Business - jseliger
https://www.anandtech.com/show/13726/the-lenovo-thinkpad-a285-review
======
jseliger
Pity there seems to be no Linux option.

~~~
tuxxy
You mean that Lenovo isn't offering a GNU/Linux pre-installed OS? Why not just
install it yourself?

------
bunnycorn
What? No comparasions to the MacBook Pro?

